# How this forum really works!



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Well what you see here is the result of a super forum; this one!
A few months ago I read Andre van Harens posts about his new compositions. I followed up the links and did some PR and as a result in November the Octava Chamber Orchestra gave the American Premiere of three of my arrangements from the Debussy preludes (aonther topic which was discussed here). The following link is to the 'recordings' page on the Octava Chamber Orchestra's (Seattle) website. there you will find not only recordings of the 3 preludes but also Andre's compostion and lots of other live video and recordings by the Orchestra. This is how forums should work - Synergy and exchange right up to the final, logical conclussion. Well done TalkClassical for bringing all these things together!

click here for the recordings page

Cheers
Fergus Currie


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Many congratulations. I will email the links to myself and follow them when I get home from work today. 

I have noticed there are an unusual percentage of quality links to composers' pieces and web sites from this forum.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hearty congratulations, Mr. Currie.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Why thank you, my dear fellow!
My point here is of course, that forums are not just about letting off steam, but also about getting in touch with the right people. I wonder how many other 'success stories' are floating around here? Did Rachovsky get those tickets? Did some guy find his harmony book? Maybe there should be a whole thread dedicated to thanking the forum for (albeit indirectly) finding the other end of the ball of string!
FC


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done to everyone concerned, congratulations Fergus. It is good to know that this forum had a hand in your good fortune, albeit a small hand.


Margaret


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> Well done TalkClassical for bringing all these things together!


And well done Fergus, for turning the potential into something so delighfully real and positive. Great story.


----------

